# Lumenok



## johnlecol (Oct 19, 2009)

I am having problems with Lumenok's had a new set put on 3 arrows from the pro shop. All but 2 fell out on way to stand, any idea why they are falling out?:dontknow:


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

wrong size...


----------



## johnlecol (Oct 19, 2009)

This was all done at same time, bought the arrows new and bought the lumenok's new same place and put on same day. Using the Gold Tip series


----------



## Loxleys dad (Mar 17, 2008)

Doesn't sound like you pro shop was very pro. I've had to shim them sometimes with a piece of paper so they fit properly. They should be snug enough not to slide out on their own.


----------



## jonathanb (Nov 1, 2009)

I tried them a couple years ago and did not like them. I could not get them to fly right on my arrows.

John


----------



## Nalgi (Oct 19, 2009)

*what the ????*

I've been using Lumenok since they came out and I have never had one fall out! I have had dust get in (we hunt (drive offroad) in some pretty dusty areas) and had to wipe it off but thats the only thing thats happened. BTW I have 3 doz. arrows with Lumenoks on them


----------



## cb11 (Nov 22, 2009)

I've never had a problem with them falling out either.


----------



## deerslayyer (Nov 19, 2009)

johnlecol said:


> I am having problems with Lumenok's had a new set put on 3 arrows from the pro shop. All but 2 fell out on way to stand, any idea why they are falling out?:dontknow:


Two things about Lemenok's you should know...1) If it is not the correct size knock for the shaft it will fall out. The pro shop should have known this. 2)
If you shoot camo arrows you have to scrape or sand off the camo finish on the end of the shaft where the lumenok makes connection with the end of the shaft.

The reasoning behind taking the camo finish off, it so that it will make a good connection between the knock and the fibers. If you do not do so, the lumenok will never light up.


----------

